# IBS -C .. My miserable life



## hayleyhallelujah (Feb 8, 2011)

My names Hayley and I suffer from IBS-C and IBS-D, every day is different.I'm 18 years old and have had constipation since I was a young kid, but after what felt like 1,000 tests I got diagnosed with IBS at the end of 2010.This year I have been house bound and in pain every single day, it's taking it's toll and I am so depressed. My doctor says I'm the worst case he's ever seen, I can be on toilet for all hours of the day and night screaming and crying in agony.I think of suicide more than I think of anything else and the only thing stopping me is my parents, my sister and my boyfriend.I'm a mix of IBS-C and IBS-D, I mostly suffer from constipation and the pain is agonising and I can never seem to find that perfect balance.I feel like I've tried everything I can think of and I feel so alone in this awful sickness.. I just keep hoping I'll see the light at the end of the tunnel.. I just wish this wasn't happening to me .. I just wish someone understood and I could finally get better.It's now night time in Australia and I'm feeling so alone in a house full of family. I guess I'm just hoping for someone to talk to..


----------



## justinian (Oct 18, 2011)

I feel your pain as I suffer from the same thing and wonder if I will ever be normal.


----------



## Karlyy (Mar 23, 2011)

I feel for you. I know it is really hard to change your thinking as sometimes I feel and think the same way as well. I think that I wouldn't be as successful in life as I want to be because of my condition. No one can change my thoughts on this because I think that they don't understand me and the condition that I'm in. But, think of it like this, you've already coped with it for so long. You've gotten this far. It's amazing that even though life itself is a struggle, you manage to get through many things and live your life. Also, you have people who love you and care for you. Your family, friends and your boyfriend loves you for who you are and you shouldn't commit suicide because of your condition. It's not your fault that you have this and you shouldn't punish yourself nor your family and friends for it because they don't deserve to lose you over IBS. I have also considered suicide at one point in my life but if you take a step back, you'll see that there are a lot of things in the world that should be appreciated and be content about. I thought it through and concluded to myself that I shouldn't, and would never again, think about committing suicide just because I have this condition as I have my family, my friends and my lovely boyfriend who support me and love me the way I am and nothing can change their love towards me. If you need someone there for you, someone to talk to, someone who understands what you're going through, you're free to PM me. I hope this has helped in some way. Take care, Hayley. Karly xxx


----------



## kirsty87 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey haleyI know exactly what u mean I feel so alone right now and even thought about suicide even though I thought id neva think like that, just to stop the pain the embarasiment and being so lonely I thought it would just take it all away I have noone so ur lucky that u have family friends and boyfriend to support u I hate feelin all this pain and just pretendin ur alright when ur in so much pain. Got an appointment to c a dietican soon so hopefully thatll be helpful. Know exactly how ur feelin but guess we all just got to keep goin till we find somethin that helps.


----------

